# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ابزارهای گزارشگیری در VB6 >  کمک در درست کردن فرم گزارش طبق فرم پیوست

## davood59

سلام دوستان،

یک سوال ازتون داشتم؛

یک برنامه نوشتم که حالا نیاز به قسمت گزارش سازی داره. 

طبق فرمتی که به من دادند و تصویرش رو هم براتون گذاشتم، من باید فیلدها رو از بانک بگیرم و جلو هر آیتم از قبیل نام، نام خانوادگی ، دستمزد روزانه، حق مسئولیت و  غیره بذارم. 

 حالا به نظر شما من از چه نرم افزاری برای درست کردن این گزارش استفاده کنم؟ نرم افزاری باشه که گزینه چاپ هم داشته باشه. 

البته طبق چند ساعت جستجویی که انجام دادم دیدم اکثراً از کریستال ریپورت استفاده می کنند، نظر شما چیه؟ من از چی و چجوری استفاده کنم؟

*ضمناً آیا برای صفحه A4 و یا نصف A4 یا همون A5** باید جداگانه فرم درست کنم یا اگه در هنگام چاپ کاربر خودش نوع کاغذ رو انتخاب کرد فرم مطابق اون خودش رو تطبیق میده و چاپ میشه؟(که بعید میدونم اینجوری باشه)  منظورم اینه که باید نوع کاغذ رو در ابتدای ساخت گزارش انتخاب کنم؟ یا نه؟*

_با توجه به اینکه برنامه کارش تموم شده و تقریبا قسمت گزارش سازیش مونده ممنون میشم اگه به سوالم جواب بدید._

با تشکر

----------


## reza_mn

دوست عزیز فرم ساده این گزارش رو میتونید با استفاده از خود گزارش وی بی (Data Report) استفاده کنید.

----------


## sh2007

از كريستال ريپورت استفاده كني بهتره چون امكانات خوبي داره
اما اگه خواستي دو نوع كاغذ به اين فرم بدي يعني ا4 و آ5 بايد دو تا فايل از كريستال ريپورت ايجاد كني كه هر موقع كاربر نوع كاغذ رو انتخاب كرد اون فايل فراخواني بشه اگه آ4 انتاب كرد آ4 فراخوني بشه و ...

----------


## davood59

ازتون ممنونم. 
یعنی میشه با خود ریپورت VB درست کنم؟ محدودیتهای زیادی نداره؟
ضمناً توی فروم ها هم راجع به دانلودش گشتم ولی چیز آنچنان مفیدی در مورد دریافتش ندیدم، آیا باید سی دی کریستال ریپورت رو از بازار تهیه کنم یا از اینترنت هم میشه گرفت؟ چند وقت پیش توی کتاب جعفر نژاد قمی با عنوان آموزش ویژوال بیسیک (جلد قهوه ای) خوندم که کریستال ریپورت به همراه خود سی دی VB هست؟ یعنی من اشتباه دیدم؟
ضمناً شما که کار کردید میشه لینک دانلودش رو بذارید؟ کدوم نسخش بهتره؟ با تشکر از شما.
ببخشید.

----------


## Hossein Bazyan

سلام
راحت ترین کار گزارشگیری با خود وی بی 6 است. اما اگه نمیخوای میتونی از شابلون در مایکروسافت ورد استفاده کنی خیلی راحت و بی دردسر در ضمن برتری که مسبت به datareport داره اینه که قبل از چاپ کاربر میتونه گزارش رو تغییر، اضافه و حذف کنه

----------


## davood59

ازتون ممنونم. 
من با ورد تقریبا تا حد کاملی آشنایی دارم ولی در خصوص شابلون نه! میشه یه کم واضح تر و یا همراه با نمونه ای توضیح بیشتری بدید؟
با تشکر مجدد

----------


## sh2007

دوست من سلام
بهترين نسخه كريستال براي كار با وي بي 6 نسخه 9.2 مي باشد اين نسخه قابليت شي گرائي در وي بي دارد كه حجم قابل توجهي از كدها را كم مي كند و شما همانند فرم و ... توي پروژه محيط طراحي كريستال رو هم داري پس كريستال ريپورت 9.2 رو استفاده كن و با پتوجه به اينكه حجم اون خيلي بالاست از بازار تهيه كن

موفق باشي

----------


## davood59

کسی در این زمینه سورس و یا مطلبی نداره؟ یه نمونه یا یک مثال که مثل فرم من باشه.
با تشکر

----------


## masoud.ramezani

سلام دوست عزيز

به نظر من از SQL Server Reporting Service استفاده کنيد. زيرا انعطاف بالايي داره و خيلي سريع و راحت کار ميکند.

----------


## masoud.ramezani

سلام

مطلبی در این زمینه نوشتم. لطفا ببینید :

SQL Server Reporting Service  چیست؟

----------


## فاطمه وطن دوست

ببینید این نمونه کمکتون میکنه ؟

----------


## davood59

تصاویر خطا

----------


## فاطمه وطن دوست

ظاهرا مشکل به خاطر نبود کنترل6 Microsoft Ado Data Control  ِ پس از کامپوننت ها اضافش کنید.

----------


## davood59

لیست خطاها

----------


## فاطمه وطن دوست

برنامه *اکتیو ریپورت* رو نصب کنید . 
اینم لینک برنامه : 

http://www.4shared.com/network/search.jsp?searchName=Activereport&searchExtention  =&submitButton=Search&searchmode=2

البته فکر کنم این فایل رو باید دانلود کنید. ( ActiveReport_Pro_2) اکتیو ریپورت ( حرفه ای / 2) 

http://www.4shared.com/file/66244661/e6bfc5f6/ActiveReport_Pro_2.html?s=1

----------


## Ericestifler1

چرا کسی اینجا جواب میده در حد بالا میگه که باز مخاطب با عرض پوزشش بگه اگه ممکنه بیشتر توضیح بده و دیرتر به نتیجه برسند؟ خوب یا نکه یا اگه میگه بصورت الگوریتم واضع بگه  دیگه ...

----------

